# Need Information On This Bike



## TheFizzer (Mar 20, 2016)

Any idea of year or value?


----------



## jkent (Mar 20, 2016)

You can buy these bikes brand new today. 
I don't think it's very old.


----------



## jkent (Mar 20, 2016)

The bicycle in the picture was for sale in India.


----------



## Romance1984 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for the info
คาสิโนออนไลน์


----------

